# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  sticking to the rules

## bombtrack

-if I am not breaking any rules why are my post disappearing?I am sticking to the rules like I said so what is going on?-
-even if a post isn't breaking rules do they also get deleted if a admin/mod just don't like the post!-this is rediculess!-and becoming very irritating!-I hav'n had any warnings so I must be sticking to the rules-WHAT GIVES???????????????

----------


## Big

admin are the only ones who can delete posts, and they would only do that if rules were broken. what were the posts you can't find about?

----------


## shifty_git

You may have posted in threads that were deleted due to others.

----------


## bombtrack

-what d you mean due to others?-and nope iam not breaking rules!-this has happened more than a few times-the last post was responding to reporting bad post-i asked where my post went and it reapeared in about 5-10mins-anyway they are just gone!-

----------


## shifty_git

Is it just your posts or the whole thread that is gone?

It might be an internal time clocking error between your comp and the site.

So say you post at 3:30 the site clock jumps back to 3:25, therefore the post going missing for 5 min till it hits 3:30 again.

(if that makes sense?)

----------


## Amorphic

> -what d you mean due to others?-and nope iam not breaking rules!-this has happened more than a few times-the last post was responding to reporting bad post-i asked where my post went and it reapeared in about 5-10mins-anyway they are just gone!-


if someone started a thread and it spiralled out of control etc admin will usually delete it which results in all posts being removed from anyone that posted in the thread.

its not a big deal.

----------


## ChuckLee

> admin are the only ones who can delete posts, and *they would only do that if rules were broken*. what were the posts you can't find about?


I have to admit that it's not so true my friend...

----------


## bombtrack

> I have to admit that it's not so true my friend...


-thanks chuck!-its good to have such honesty from you-bscause i can tell there is more to it than that also!-the time jumping around on the computer doesnt make sense to me either-i have never seen a computers time jump back and forth-like I said my post was there one time and then gone-I asked about where it went and it mysteriously showed back up-someone does'nt like what I say and boom "the vanishing post"-

----------


## Big

> -thanks chuck!-its good to have such honesty from you-bscause i can tell there is more to it than that also!-the time jumping around on the computer doesnt make sense to me either-i have never seen a computers time jump back and forth-like I said my post was there one time and then gone-I asked about where it went and it mysteriously showed back up-someone does'nt like what I say and boom "the vanishing post"-


If you violate the rules your post will be deleted. You seem to be a conspiracy buff. You think with thousands of members, we're reading your posts, if we don't like what you say we delete it, but then if you figure out our scheme, we put it back. Yeah, you got us  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
I can honestly say if I deleted posts based on simply not liking what the poster says, we would have a lot less posts. I read your other posts where you think there is a conspiracy as to why we don't do source checks. I think you should step away from the pc for a while and spend some time outside, surely there must be some suspicious activity in your neighborhood you could look in to...

----------


## *Admin*

please explain what posts have been deleted what were they about and as asked already were they in a thread or did you start the thread.... anytime a thread is started if the subject is not allowed on this board or if it goes out of hand then YES the whole thread will be deleted... not just yours but all in that thread... then there is those times when people post threads that do not belong in a forum so we move them... we leave no redirects so you haft to search for the thread (but nothing is deleted from it) 


Now please answer my question what posts were deleted?

btw the time adjust he is talking about has to do with the site not the computer...


*Also with you being new to things you may not understand our reasons but they are in place for the protection of our members...and our site aswell*

----------


## bombtrack

> If you violate the rules your post will be deleted. You seem to be a conspiracy buff. You think with thousands of members, we're reading your posts, if we don't like what you say we delete it, but then if you figure out our scheme, we put it back. Yeah, you got us 
> I can honestly say if I deleted posts based on simply not liking what the poster says, we would have a lot less posts. I read your other posts where you think there is a conspiracy as to why we don't do source checks. I think you should step away from the pc for a while and spend some time outside, surely there must be some suspicious activity in your neighborhood you could look in to...


you are on here to-do you need some fresh air to clear your brain on that fact!-you may not have done it but some one is deleting my post-other than the PM thing there is other reasons why there are no source checks-any intelligent person can figure that out!-
-and the post you are referring to of mine is one of the posts I am talking about-And as to steping away from the computer I have a hand held and it is always with me-I even post when I'm golfing in between holes-or through the day when I have a chance because I don't have time to sit in front of a computer all day!-and now your trying to turn me into the neighborhood spy-yea I have lots of extra time to report people for not cutting there grass or commiting a crime-we have code inforcement and police that is there job not mine-you may think im paranoid but look im not the only one who knows that there is more to this-we are not stupid!-and why keep deleting post whaen you can PM and ask that we not talk about some things-I guess it feels good to have the power to delete and more so when you do delete-like the police here they will put you in jail just because they can- even if they know the judge will throw it out-don't let it go to your head-I stick to the rules-so should the admin!-
-so if I'm so wrong about my theory on the source thing why don't you give us the reason other than the PM thing!-

----------


## *Admin*

The admins DO stick to the rules - we are paid staff and actually have no relation to the board other than to check what has been turned in to us by monitors and members about posts or threads that are against our rules.... Now in checking there have been none of your posts deleted at all... there was one edited but none deleted... (unless they were in a thread that was deleted)


We do not allow source checks on our board it is that plain and that simple... we are not responsible for your illegal activities... if you are doing something illegal that is your biz not ours... we do not want involved in your illegal activities...


If you know someone on here that says they are willing to give a source check then so be it... but we do not endorse it ourselves.... we are not responsible for their actions nor for yours or what they tell you....

source checks are NOT allowed on our boards at all... and if you do not like our rules then simply leave...

----------


## bombtrack

> please explain what posts have been deleted what were they about and as asked already were they in a thread or did you start the thread.... anytime a thread is started if the subject is not allowed on this board or if it goes out of hand then YES the whole thread will be deleted... not just yours but all in that thread... then there is those times when people post threads that do not belong in a forum so we move them... we leave no redirects so you haft to search for the thread (but nothing is deleted from it) 
> 
> 
> Now please answer my question what posts were deleted?
> 
> btw the time adjust he is talking about has to do with the site not the computer...
> 
> 
> *Also with you being new to things you may not understand our reasons but they are in place for the protection of our members...and our site aswell*


 should it matter what the post is about if rules were not broken and things did not get out of hand-i have not had a thread removed just post in threads-i am new to this forum but i am on other forums and for sure not new to things!-

-I still dont understand what you are saving us from-why dont you elaberate on what you are protecting you and us from?!-

----------


## *Admin*

*OUR board OUR rules.... end of story....



as I stated if you do not like our rules then simply leave... I assure you we will not be changing them for you...*

----------


## Big

> -so if I'm so wrong about my theory on the source thing why don't you give us the reason other than the PM thing!-


I gave the reason already, try to keep up...
http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...&postcount=149

----------


## legobricks

> you are on here to-do you need some fresh air to clear your brain on that fact!-you may not have done it but some one is deleting my post-other than the PM thing there is other reasons why there are no source checks-any intelligent person can figure that out!-
> -and the post you are referring to of mine is one of the posts I am talking about-And as to steping away from the computer I have a hand held and it is always with me-I even post when I'm golfing in between holes-or through the day when I have a chance because I don't have time to sit in front of a computer all day!-and now your trying to turn me into the neighborhood spy-yea I have lots of extra time to report people for not cutting there grass or commiting a crime-we have code inforcement and police that is there job not mine-you may think im paranoid but look im not the only one who knows that there is more to this-we are not stupid!-and why keep deleting post whaen you can PM and ask that we not talk about some things-I guess it feels good to have the power to delete and more so when you do delete-like the police here they will put you in jail just because they can- even if they know the judge will throw it out-don't let it go to your head-I stick to the rules-so should the admin!-
> -so if I'm so wrong about my theory on the source thing why don't you give us the reason other than the PM thing!-



As admin states, OUR board, OUR rules. Monitors are part of the staff to clean up the bad posts or posts against the rules. Some things that people talk about are not in the rules but still should not be talked about. None was deleted unless it was in a thread that the whole thread was deleted. Why are you stressing so much over this? Is this going to change your life or something? Seriously, its an internet forum, if you dont like it here then leave. There is nothing behind this, no conspiracy, NOTHING.....that is why big said to get outside and get off the computer.

----------


## atomicbomb

I guess you proved your point and confirmed mine. was disabled after this.look at chucks post bomb track is not the only one who knows what is up.thanks for making me realize I was right.my other account don't work anymore and you don't stick to the rules I never had a warning.so why the disablement?yes
this is bombtrack I have other ip so go ahead and disable this
account too.thanks for proving my point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Liar:

----------


## atomicbomb

I guess you proved your point and confirmed mine. was disabled after this.look at chucks post bomb track is not the only one who knows what is up.thanks for making me realize I was right.my other account don't work anymore and you don't stick to the rules I never had a warning.so why the disablement?yes
this is bombtrack I have other ip so go ahead and disable this
account too.thanks for proving my point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Liar:

----------


## Amorphic

here comes a banning.  :No No:

----------


## Big

I know chuck, what he is referring to was already stated. Often times if a thread goes in a bad direction, the whole thread gets deleted, therefore the innocent posts in that thread get deleted too.

----------


## atomicbomb

> here comes a banning.


so what I have other ip. and I made my point!mods/admin can do what
ever they want. I never had a warning. and my account was disabled. 
don't make them angry they won't stick
to the rules and abuse there power!probably won't be
back anyway. you can fi d all the info you
want on this stuff on the net

----------


## atomicbomb

> here comes a banning.





> I know chuck, what he is referring to was already stated. Often times if a thread goes in a bad direction, the whole thread gets deleted, therefore the innocent posts in that thread get deleted too.


you guys don't understand I have stated it many times it is just my post not the whole thread!it looks like he meant just what he
said"that's not totally true. this can't be understood any other way!

----------


## Big

you probably won't be back? say it isn't so. this place won't be the same without you, where will we find another delusional conspiracy buff who thinks his posts are so important that we can't let the world see them? who else will expose the tyranny that lies just below the surface at a seemingly innocent forum?

----------


## Big

Hey, I said some other things, I think my post was deleted  :Hmmmm:

----------


## HORSE~

> you guys don't understand I have stated it many times it is just my post not the whole thread!




Ugh obviously your not liked and there is a conspericy to keep you silenced....you busted us....

You've proven your point now GO AWAY and be a pest elsewhere!!!!

----------


## atomicbomb

> Hey, I said some other things, I think my post was deleted


no this board
won't be the same!you won't have person that keeps his mouth shut unless he knows what he is talking about!
I have seen so much incorrect advice on here from people who
don't know a damn thing about what they are
talking about but still open there fat mouth!

thanks to those who helped me and I hope I helped seinee
else also!

----------


## Big

> I hope I helped seinee
> else also!


I'm sure you helped seinee else (?)

----------


## atomicbomb

> Ugh obviously your not liked and there is a conspericy to keep you silenced....you busted us....
> 
> You've proven your point now GO AWAY and be a pest elsewhere!!!!


no you proved your point. and mine! you can
be
disabled if the mods/admin don't
like you! where wash
warning
before being disabled?

----------


## Big

> no you proved your point. and mine! you can
> be
> disabled if the mods/admin don't
> like you! where wash
> warning
> before being disabled?


where wash warning indeed.
I like you, it's like I'm learning a new language.

----------


## Big

> you can be disabled if the mods/admin don't like you!


My uncle is disabled, I wonder if admin caused it. He blamed the war.

----------


## HORSE~

> no you proved your point. and mine! you can
> be
> disabled if the mods/admin don't
> like you! where wash
> *warning
> before being disabled?*



Ok point taken....

Warning!!!! Your a douche bag and your going to be banned...

Better??

----------


## atomicbomb

> I'm sure you helped seinee else (?)


like you never hit wrong keys on a keyboard!I know the spelling!no need
to try and correct someone who has a radiology degree!  :0piss: you
are
the
part
of
the
butt that in right in theidsle of the cheeks!

----------


## Big

> butt that in right in theidsle of the cheeks!


can I buy a vowel?

----------


## atomicbomb

> I'm sure you helped seinee else (?)





> Ok point taken....
> 
> Warning!!!! Your a douche bag and your going to be banned...
> 
> Better??


well get to the ban so you can get back to screwing your mom. PRICK!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Big

I hope they never ban you, this is fun...

----------


## atomicbomb

> can I buy a vowel?


I'm typing on a
hand held dumbass. the
keys
are
small. hide behind a board where you are safe!or come to St.louis my treat!

----------


## HORSE~

> I hope they never ban you, this is fun...



LOL I'm starting to become fond of him aswell....

----------


## Big

> I'm typing on a
> hand held dumbass. the
> keys
> are
> small. hide behind a board where you are safe!or come to St.louis my treat!


I'm on a pocket pc myself. Please don't hurt me.

----------


## G-1000

> I'm typing on a
> hand held dumbass. the
> keys
> are
> small. hide behind a board where you are safe!or come to St.louis my treat!


easy down there turbo.

----------


## atomicbomb

> where wash warning indeed.
> I like you, it's like I'm learning a new language.


oh another one
that never hit a wrong key?drop
the h on wash and you get was. don't
take scientist!

----------


## Big

> don't
> take scientist!


ok, I won't take scientist. I don't even know where I would put a scientist.

----------


## Amorphic

lol at this thread :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## davidb

:1laugh:

----------


## atomicbomb

you guys have helped me sooooo much I don't know
what i would do without qualified people to help me!
oh that's right there are doctors other forums and more
info than you need on the net!

----------


## atomicbomb

> ok, I won't take scientist. I don't even know where I would put a scientist.


i know where you could put one!

----------


## G-1000

If you are on other forms why would you want to stay here and deal with this bull shit???

----------


## atomicbomb

> If you are on other forms why would you want to stay here and deal with this bull shit???


I like to take in as much info as I can from diferent sources and compare them. I did not mean for this to turn into a flaming match. 
I was curious about some things but never got a direct answer to my questions other than the protection of the forum and its users. 
like i said i didnt want this but when people start being rude and swearing at me and making fun of me for hitting a wrong key its hard not to fight. 
and ther are a couple good guys on here not many but a few!
thanks for not doing like the others have done to me!

----------


## BayouPumps

> lol at this thread


omg it is hysterical  :Haha:

----------


## jakk9011

I was seriously laughing my ass off reading this thread... please don't ban him. 
atomic... tell us more about how they are deleting your posts.. thats the good stuff... and leave the spell check off too.. thats good too
ps.. where can i get one of those little foil hats that keep the aliens from reading my mind?

----------


## jakk9011

oops... i asked for a supplier for the foil hats... i hope i don't get banned for asking for a supplier.

----------


## atomicbomb

spell check o you need it to uh? And you said it!
if you can afford an iPhone try typing on one!
c-ya my helpfull friends

----------


## southmadejd

> ok, I won't take scientist. I don't even know where I would put a scientist.


Big I just read this thread and I have to say thank you for making me laugh today. I have to agree....admin please don't ban Mr. Atomicbomb. I am starting to grow attached to him....like I would with a pet ferret.

----------


## im83931

This is the funniest thread I've read in a while.

----------


## legobricks

:LOL:  Big, you crack me up bro!!!  :LOL:

----------


## pognog

I've got tears in my eyes, thanks for the bedtime story guys  :ROFLOL:

----------


## southmadejd

Sorry guys but I had to bump this thread just because I love it so much and maybe another member might be having a bad day and needs a laugh.

Come on Big, lift the ban on atomicbomb and maybe he will come back and you can make us laugh again when you make him look stupid over and over.....and over......and over again.

----------

